# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Seta de Cardo (Pleurotus eryngii)

## Azuer

Hola a todos. Os subo la foto de este otoño de una seta muy apreciada gastronómicamente, la exquisita seta de cardo, que crece en terrenos abiertos sobre las raíces del cardo corredor (Eryngium campestre).

Saludos.


Pleurotus eryngii por Emiliovet, en Flickr

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias por la foto azuer, tendremos que ir aprendiendo.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## eldelassetas

Hola, esta semana es muy dificil que pueda hacer nada, pero la semana que viene intentaré bajar fotos de algunas setas y abrir un hilo de setas comestibles comunes de primavera, como esta, la barbuda, colmenillas, senderuelas, etc. Entre todos podemos hacerlo y enseñar algo de este maravilloso mundo a los que quieran empezar, o por lo menos quitarles algo de miedo. Un saludo.

----------

